# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  How high will the KS campaign go?

## AbracadabraMan

Let's hear your guesses?  I'm really amazed by how well this is doing on KS.  I guess there are really people out there that want an affordable SLA printer.  I don't blame them.

We are already up to $246,000 with 28 days to go.

My guess is we hit $1 million

----------

